# Coleman "dual fuel" stove



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-1-Burner-Sporter-Liquid-Stove/dp/B0009PUQAU

Anyone have one? Supposed to run off fuel oil or unleaded gasoline. (I don't like the idea of needing those disposable propane cylinders) Seems like a good thing to have for power outages to cook simple meals and can be stored and used in the "bug out bag" as well. 

does the coleman oil that these type of stoves use have a shelf life like gasoline does?


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

I just used up the last of my Y2K Coleman fuel last year, so I can testify that 10 year old Coleman fuel is still good. Even "dual fuel" stoves burn better with Coleman fuel rather than straight gasoline. Gasoline has lots of additives that improve the quality of burning in an engine, but not in the generator of a stove. Over time varnish builds up that clogs the generator preventing vaporizing the fuel properly and the stove stops working. The "dual fuel" generator in your stove is SUPPOSED to prevent this from happening, though in the real world it still causes problems that will stop your stove eventually. 

If you do burn gasoline, I'd make sure you carry an extra generator with you to swap out once the original clogs. I've tried myself to take apart a generator and clean it myself, but they never seem to work the same as when they were new. Oh well.
Michael


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

MooMan, Have you tried to refill the small propane tanks from a 20 lb tank ? I have refilled 100's of them . My hunting buddies use them when in the field or on the water for heaters, most of them go and buy them for around $5.00 and I take their empties and refill for about a $1.00


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

any leads on colman fule that isn't 9 dollars a gallon, i like that it keeps well but 9 dollars a gallon is rather pricy 

i am looking at a britlyte lantern , runs on kerosine or any flamable liquid initial cost 150 as opposrd to 50 for a coman dual fule lantern but fule costs are easily 1/3 that of colman fule and it has a optional cooker atachment


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

mooman said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-1-Burner-Sporter-Liquid-Stove/dp/B0009PUQAU
> 
> Anyone have one? Supposed to run off fuel oil or unleaded gasoline. (I don't like the idea of needing those disposable propane cylinders) Seems like a good thing to have for power outages to cook simple meals and can be stored and used in the "bug out bag" as well.
> 
> does the coleman oil that these type of stoves use have a shelf life like gasoline does?


I have one, and one of the reasons I bought it, was so I could "tank tap" if tshtf. Just make sure you have the extra generator. Fuel here isn't 9+ a gallon, it's around 6 to 6.50. I also have a single burner dual fuel, that now cost almost as much as the stove. Liquid will run longer than the canned stuff.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Make it a triple fuel stove... get one of the propane generator converters... you just slide the old generator out, slide the propane one in, hook it up to bottled gas, and Bam, Bobs your uncle.

I have both stoves. I like to keep propane stoves in my truck... too many accidents with leaking gas containers in the past. (Of course, sooner or later, one of the small propane tanks might 'leak').


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

look around local for a inexpensive source of naptha. coleman fuel = naptha.
I looked online and I think you could find it local alot cheaper. at least a few bucks cheaper then the coleman cans. 

you could even mix it in various ratios with gas. that way you can balance quality with cost. 

ever check out the pop can back pack stoves, they could be classified as a multifuel too
alchohol or heet for fuel, I have used rubbing alchohol but there is lot of water in it so fuel value is low. 

this is the design I like 
http://zenstoves.net/BasicPressureBurner.htm#BasicPressureJetStove

this is a excellent site with tons of designs.
http://zenstoves.net/LinksGeneral-DIY.htm

I use a duel fuel latern and I just use gas never had any problems.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Supposed to run off *fuel oil *or unleaded gasoline


"Fuel oil" and Coleman fuel are NOT the same thing.
Fuel oil is like diesel fuel

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=3000000458&categoryid=2020&brand=



> Stove burns ColemanÂ® liquid fuel or unleaded gasoline (Fuel sold separately)


----------



## Wrencher (Nov 22, 2009)

These solid fuel rocket stoves burn both wood and charcoal. All that you need are small sticks. They are more efficient than a campfire, and are manufactured to use in developing countries- especially in Africa, as they save a lot of wood. 

More about them on the home page. We like ours.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

I have 3 of the old campfuel Coleman stoves. Right now Walmart has the conversion from liquid fuel to propane adapters on closeout. I bought another one the other day, for just in case. 

There are many other alternative cooking methods to using Coleman stoves. Check out the ones on this site. http://drum-runners.com/ Then google these terms. Look for the DIY versions before chosing a commercial product, when applicable. 

Dakota Stove
Buddy Burner
Rocket Stove
Earth Oven
Solar Oven
Dutch oven cooking
Beer can stove - alcohol stove
Hearth cooking
Thermos bottle cooking
Reflector Oven
Spit cooking
Haybale cooking
And, there are many sites with survival and campfire cooking methods, tips, recipes, etc. 

Lee


----------



## fratermus (May 11, 2009)

mooman said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-1-Burner-Sporter-Liquid-Stove/dp/B0009PUQAU
> 
> Anyone have one?


Yes, I have used dualfuel 533 sportster stoves since the 1980s. They run on Coleman fuel or unleaded. The 550 and some others will run on CF, unleaded, or kero. You can read my ramblings about this online, as well as my thoughts on SHTF stoves.

The 533 is stable and cooks well. Some have reported problems with low-level simmering. It is too heavy to backpack with, probably, unless you are a mule. Parts are widely available.

Coleman fuel, according to their own info, is good for 5+ years sealed, and 1+ years open.

Will try to add a clickable thumbnail of my 533 running at night:


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I have one of those! I love it, use it when camping all the time. It doesn't work really well in windy conditions, but it is really stable and reliable. I do buy the smaller bottles of coleman fuel (those red, quart size sealed plastic bottles) because sealed bottles keep for a long time. A small bottle of fuel can easily be used up during a camping trip of a week or so depending on how much you use it. Our primary use was breakfast (sausages, eggs, etc) cooking, and boiling water for coffee/tea. On cold days when the solar shower didn't soak up enough heat for washing dishes and us, the little burner was also used for that purpose. It will boil a couple of quarts of water in short order, and not use a lot of fuel to do it. 

I can confirm fratermus's report or possible problems with low-level simmering. The flame tends to go out if you turn it down to the lowest setting. Other than that, I have had no problems with it at all, after a few years of use.


----------



## coehorn (Jul 29, 2009)

One suggestion -- never cook with a dual-fuel burner indoors while using gasoline for fuel. And yes; that's from personal experience


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

That's one reason why the adapter for liquid fuel stoves comes in so handy. Use the 1 lb propane bottles when cooking indoors. Set the Coleman on the kitchen stove as that's probably the most safe location for it in the average home. 

Over the years I've used both the Coleman Fuel (never gasoline) or the propane version to cook when the power was out for some reason. While it's not "officially" recommended, they work fine as long as safety precautions and common sense are used. 

Lee


----------

